# IBS-D meds



## vknight 226 (Oct 24, 2002)

I often have severe IBS-D symptoms. Take fiber tabs daily, hyosymine too. Want to ask doc about Paxil, they won't give me valium for realy bed spells to help me relax. Any suggestions? Life has been rather bleak for the last 18 months since diagnosis.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

bentyl


----------



## vknight 226 (Oct 24, 2002)

I have tried Bentyl, Librax and Donatal. I can't take any of them. Any other suggestions?


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I take Paxil for my anxiety. it did not take my D away so the doc also put me on librax, wich is helping my intestinal track so down, but also gave me lomotil wich is an antidiareal, and he said its stronger than, bentyl or levisin, so i hope you can try the lomotil, it worked the moment i took it and ive been taking it for 2 weeks now, and have been fine. hope this helps.kelly (hugs for ya!)


----------

